# Turning ideas



## WoodLove (Jan 14, 2013)

I picked up a nice piece of flame box elder (10+ wide x 5+tall) with no checks or any other issues. My problem is I dont know what shape I want this gorgeous piece of wood to end up being. Im asking for suggestions. I can post a pic of the blank tomorrow around lunch time. I just want to make sure it retains as much flame as possible. It currently is at a 13-15 moisture content and sealed. Any suggestion would be great..... as well as pics of your ideas.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds like it would make a nice hollow form, or cut it to 2 1/2" thick and make some nice platters.
Got any photos?
Tom


----------



## DKMD (Jan 15, 2013)

Hard to make suggestions without seeing the piece of wood... Lots of options with a piece that size.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 16, 2013)

It can make a very nice bowl -- but if you're anything like me, you'll be crying as you see all the beautiful shavings hit the shop floor. I promised myself that next time I get a blank like this I'll buy (or borrow) a coring tool to try to save the center for another bowl.

[attachment=16332]

[attachment=16333]


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2013)

That's a really pretty turn there Duncan and a nice hunk of FBE. Well done.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 16, 2013)

Kevin said:


> That's a really pretty turn there Duncan and a nice hunk of FBE. Well done.


Thanks Kevin, I was very happy with the outcome (especially as I lost a substantial amount of the blank to checking).


----------



## WoodLove (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the advise and pics..... I think im inspired and know how I want to turn it. Its always nice to know the members of WB are helpful and willing to share their advise and knowledge.


----------

